# training



## qwakman (Feb 21, 2009)

i am looking to send my springer to training and dont have a ton of money but want a good trainer any help would be appreciated...you can e-mail me at [email protected] or call me at 320-260-1074 my name is casey


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

where are you located?


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

E mail sent
Lee


----------



## qwakman (Feb 21, 2009)

i am located in st.cloud MN


----------

